# Kai at 2 months, and Kai today. Head shots.



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Was flying through a few photos tonight, need to delete a few bazillion from the poor computer. Came across this one of Kai as a 2 month old, shows his light nose.

Kai's light nose color by maryac58, on Flickr

These two photos are from a month ago, I don't have any good close ups from this month really, he needs a groom. I have to decide what to do with all that coat, mud season is on its way!
Don't you just love poodle heads?

I'm fascinated with faces by maryac58, on Flickr


I'll just admit it now. I'm a poodle addict. by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my! His color really lighted up. He was adorable when he was a baby and grew into a handsome, debonair poodle.

May I ask how tall Kai is?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Kai is an absolute work of art!!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

cavon said:


> Kai is an absolute work of art!!!


:dito: could not agree more.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Such a majestic pose! Does Kai know how beautiful he is? He was a darlin' puppy, too!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Kai is one of the most stunning poodles I've ever seen. He makes my heart go pitter pat. I am already a Beau Groupie and a Finnegan groupie now I'm a Kai groupie. 

His eyes and face simply break my heart. He's gorgeous.


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

He is soo gorgeous if you dont mind me asking what breeder? Im looking for a spoo too im as lucky hes gorgeous:act-up:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

soon2bmommi said:


> He is soo gorgeous if you dont mind me asking what breeder? Im looking for a spoo too im as lucky hes gorgeous:act-up:


Kai is a mini, S2BM... We've all commented about how much he looks like a standard, but he's not!  I know spoowhisperer's breeder is Anne Seppo of Amity Valley Kennels in Minnesota.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love looking at Kai at any age. Fun to see how much he has cleared already.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

sandooch said:


> Oh my! His color really lighted up. He was adorable when he was a baby and grew into a handsome, debonair poodle.
> 
> May I ask how tall Kai is?


Well, I am so crappy at measuring....might need my husbands help on this. I tried measuring multiple times this afternoon, and came up with different numbers every time! UGH! I *THINK* that he is somewhere between 161/2 and 171/2. He has so much dense coat, its hard for me to hold him still and be accurate with the yard stick. Might have better luck after his bath to do this, less poof to get through!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> Kai is a mini, S2BM... We've all commented about how much he looks like a standard, but he's not!  I know spoowhisperer's breeder is Anne Seppo of Amity Valley Kennels in Minnesota.


Thank you for giving info, wasn't able to be at the computer this afternoon. : )


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Dallasminis said:


> Such a majestic pose! Does Kai know how beautiful he is? He was a darlin' puppy, too!


LOL! No, I don't think he knows or cares how beautiful he is, but he DOES like the idea of being top dog in the house! He tries to be top dog, and often is. My big spoo Luke lets him be the boss so often, I find it interesting.
Thanks for the nice complements.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> Kai is one of the most stunning poodles I've ever seen. He makes my heart go pitter pat. I am already a Beau Groupie and a Finnegan groupie now I'm a Kai groupie.
> 
> His eyes and face simply break my heart. He's gorgeous.


Thank you for loving Kai, I adore him! I seriously can't get my fill of photos of both minis and standards, all poodle faces are so special.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> Well, I am so crappy at measuring....might need my husbands help on this. I tried measuring multiple times this afternoon, and came up with different numbers every time! UGH! I *THINK* that he is somewhere between 161/2 and 171/2. He has so much dense coat, its hard for me to hold him still and be accurate with the yard stick. Might have better luck after his bath to do this, less poof to get through!


Thanks for letting me know. I'd appreciate it if you could check after his next bath. Just curious...if Kai is over 15", wouldn't that make him a standard?

Gigi will be 5 months old in 4 days and is already at 13". She seems to be growing an inch a week, and I'm wondering when she's going to stop. I was told she'd be a toy (backyard breeder), but she's a miniature for sure. I don't mind one bit though, because my first poodle was also a miniature, and he was the best dog ever.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

sandooch said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I'd appreciate it if you could check after his next bath. Just curious...if Kai is over 15", wouldn't that make him a standard?
> 
> Gigi will be 5 months old in 4 days and is already at 13". She seems to be growing an inch a week, and I'm wondering when she's going to stop. I was told she'd be a toy (backyard breeder), but she's a miniature for sure. I don't mind one bit though, because my first poodle was also a miniature, and he was the best dog ever.


As far as being called a standard, I guess I wouldn't say that. He is a registered miniature out of stunning parents, so to me I call him a large miniature. Others may have a better reply on this than me.
Your pup is adorable by the way...will be fun to watch her grow!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww, thank you. She makes me smile every day.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Kai is, by far, the prettiest brown spectrum Poodle I have EVER seen, toy mini or standard. WHAT a head! Magnificent.


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

I love his color. I am new to poodles and I didn't know they came in that color. Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Nickel is another really lovely dog and he is, I think, about 17 inches. I guess "technically" they are Standard Poodles, but really they are just large miniatures.


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, now I love the browns too! How absolutely beautiful! Wow!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow! I love looking at "puppy vs today" pictures. It's always really cool to see how face shape and color etc change over time. Kai certainly has changed a lot, but he's still as cute as he was at 8 weeks! He really does have one of the most beautiful heads I think I've ever seen on a mini.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

sandooch said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I'd appreciate it if you could check after his next bath. Just curious...if Kai is over 15", wouldn't that make him a standard?
> 
> Gigi will be 5 months old in 4 days and is already at 13". She seems to be growing an inch a week, and I'm wondering when she's going to stop. I was told she'd be a toy (backyard breeder), but she's a miniature for sure. I don't mind one bit though, because my first poodle was also a miniature, and he was the best dog ever.


Kai had a shower and groom today, and yes I do think he is 17ish inches tall. Sorry, can't be too exact, he hunches up when I hold a yard stick or tape measure up next to him but 17 seems to be about right.
Here is a photo after his shower and blow dry

Kai's poofy before grooming photo by maryac58, on Flickr

After his quick groom.

Kai's after groom by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful boy!! I love the pics and I really love your head shots. How do you get such lovely ones?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Somethings get even better with age; Kai is one of them! As if perfection could be improved upon, somehow with him, it has been. He's just THE MOST STUNNING boy! His face is one of the most beautiful things I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> Kai had a shower and groom today, and yes I do think he is 17ish inches tall. Sorry, can't be too exact, he hunches up when I hold a yard stick or tape measure up next to him but 17 seems to be about right.
> Here is a photo after his shower and blow dry
> 
> Kai's poofy before grooming photo by maryac58, on Flickr
> ...


Thank you so much for measuring. I just realized I was measuring Gigi wrong. According to what people are saying here on how to do it, I should stand her up against a wall, find the top of her shoulder blade and lay a pencil horizontially on that part and mark the wall. After doing this, she is 12 1/2" tall. I had previously taken a tape measure and went from the floor and wrapped it up and over tot he top of her shoulder blade. She is 5 months old today, but I think she'll probably grow another couple inches or so.

Kai looks super handsome, as always. I'm going to let Gigi's topknot grow out so that I can band her topknot like Kai's. He's such an inspiration! ♥


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love Kai's taupe-y color! Silver beige is very much growing on me because of Kai.


----------

